# New IMAFP U.S. representatives



## kruzada (Feb 20, 2007)

There have been some new appointments in IMAFP for the U.S.

Guro Jose Torres - East Coast Representative
Walter Crisostomo - Maryland Coordinator
                Mataw Guro Luis Rafael "Louel" Lledo - New Jersey Coordinator
Rico Acosta - New York Coordinator

http://imafp.com/Chapters/international.html


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2007)

artyon:

Congrats everyone!


----------



## kruzada (Jul 2, 2007)

I travelled to the 2nd FMAF Gathering in Bellmawr, New Jersey on June 23rd to meet with the IMAFP representatives who were scheduled to teach there.

I met Master Lou Lledo (IMAFP-NJ coordinator) founder of Zikdokan Amara Arkanis http://www.amara-arkanis.com/, Master Walter Cristostomo (IMAFP-MD/Wash. D.C. coordinator) and Master Wesley Cristostomo of the Decuerdas style.

They were all very good friends of Senior Master Bambit Dulay (IMAFP VP). I was extremely happy to meet my Seniors in IMAFP. They made me feel very welcome and shared many stories of their respective accomplishments  throughout their decades spent promoting Arnis both in the Philippines and here in the U.S.

Master Lou Lledo was a direct student of GM Remy Presas in the Philippines who was promoted by GM Remy to Lakan Lima (5th Degree) in 1973. He helped establish the College level Modern Arnis PE curriculum with Professor Armando Soteco (7th degree), who was also a direct student of GM Remy. 

Master Walter Cristostomo and Master Wesley Cristostomo have been very active promoting Arnis throughout their entire lives and are now teaching Law enforcement agencies in the Maryland and Washington D.C. area.

The promotion of IMAFP in these areas is in very capable hands, I feel priveleged to have met these great Masters of Arnis.

Regards,

Rich Acosta
Kuntaw Kali Kruzada
IMAFP http://www.imafp.com/


----------

